# Black phantom



## ron lavelle (Aug 18, 2021)

If I send you pictures of a black phantom can you tell me if it’s a 1957 or a 1995 repop?the serial number they say is 2151533.I just don’t want to bid on something if it not the real deal. Thank you for your time


----------



## sworley (Aug 18, 2021)

That SN sounds suspect (repop). The Chicago vintage SNs should have letters in it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 18, 2021)

Too many numbers for a real Phantom. V/r Shawn


----------



## vincev (Aug 18, 2021)

Sounds like a repop.Schwinn has letters in their numbers.


----------



## phantom (Aug 18, 2021)

A Centennial issue will have the serial # on the bottom bracket ranging from G000001 to G005000  like this.


----------



## ron lavelle (Aug 18, 2021)

sworley said:


> That SN sounds suspect (repop). The Chicago vintage SNs should have letters in it.



I punched it in the schwinn serial number look up and it came back 1957


----------



## ron lavelle (Aug 18, 2021)

ron lavelle said:


> I punched it in the schwinn serial number look up and it came back 1957



Thank you for your help


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 18, 2021)

That serial number was never used on any Phantoms or the Anniversary Phantom. Many sellers call any ole bike a Phantom and some aren't even a Schwinn. Pictures would nice.


----------



## bloo (Aug 18, 2021)

The Schwinn "serial number lookup" tool online is faulty. Once in a while it gets it right, but not very often. Look in 1957 in the serial number lists here on the CABE. I am sure you wont find any numbers like the one you posted. The comments in this thread so far are spot-on.


----------



## ron lavelle (Aug 18, 2021)

ron lavelle said:


> If I send you pictures of a black phantom can you tell me if it’s a 1957 or a 1995 repop?the serial number they say is 2151533.I just don’t want to bid on something if it not the real deal. Thank you for your time





GTs58 said:


> That serial number was never used on any Phantoms or the Anniversary Phantom. Many sellers call any ole bike a Phantom and some aren't even a Schwinn. Pictures would nice.










bloo said:


> The Schwinn "serial number lookup" tool online is faulty. Once in a while it gets it right, but not very often. Look in 1957 in the serial number lists here on the CABE. I am sure you wont find any numbers like the one you posted. The comments in this thread so far are spot-on.



Thank you


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 18, 2021)

From what I can see it looks like a real Phantom that has been refreshed. Where did the serial number come from, the Auction house? Did they post a picture of the serial? Looks like a 1954 or earlier.


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 19, 2021)

ron lavelle said:


> View attachment 1464590View attachment 1464591
> 
> Thank you



It does appear to be a repainted bike that's reloaded with repop parts. If it's a 57 dated frame then, it has the wrong springer too, which would also mean; wrong front fender. . The repop fender and springers are of 1955 and below. In 1955 Schwinn made a "New Style"  and by 57 your bike would have that fender and springer. Albeit, new and old post war springers are interchangeable on any boy 26" Schwinn frame, plus quite possibly, even today.  yet the front fender 'New Style' post 1955 and forward is not inter changeable with the springer on this bike and has not been reproduced. . 

Their photos do not have high enough pixels to determine any thing more than, it most certainly is not an original 50's bike. Nor can you tell, for sure, if it's a 95 repop or repainted. Albeit, the white pin stripes on the frame do look as if they are a little too thick. You gotta have higher quality photos to check for typical repaint discrepancies. In layman's terms: Ask auction place to send a photograph of the bottom of the crank housing and left side of the rear wheel axel mount bracket for any identifying numbers.


----------

